# Early Bird?  Looking for Deal on June 2013 Alaska cruise



## Conan (Aug 16, 2011)

Like many Tuggers, we plan vacations 18 months to two years in advance.

The plan for June 2013 is to take a Glacier Discovery-type cruise northbound from Vancouver to Seward Alaska.  That's a Holland America cruise, and their competitors have similar.

When will June 2013 become available, and how can we get the best discount for committing so far in advance?


----------



## Garry (Aug 17, 2011)

Book your cabin choice as soon as you can.  Then watch for price drops and, when you spot them, call your TA to get the new price.  Generally speaking, you can remain in your choice cabin but at a lower price.  Price drops occur randomly and depend on how quickly the cruise is booking up.  Good luck.

Is there a particular reason you want to go south to north?  If you disembark in Seward, it's a 2 hour train ride to Anchorage, then a long flight to Vancouver before your next flight.  It can make for a long day getting home.  Just something to consider.


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2011)

Garry said:


> Is there a particular reason you want to go south to north? If you disembark in Seward, it's a 2 hour train ride to Anchorage, then a long flight to Vancouver before your next flight. It can make for a long day getting home. Just something to consider.


 
Thanks. We may finish up at Denali Backcountry Lodge. I suppose we could start there but I figured a cruise into the wilderness would be better than a cruise out.


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 17, 2011)

Travelzoo just posted savings on Alaska 2012 sailings... maybe they also have some good prices on 2013? 

http://www.travelzoo.com/cruises/alaska/-599-Alaska-7-Night-Cruise-w-100-Credit-R-T-Seattle--1083735/?utm_source=top20_us&utm_medium=email_top20


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 17, 2011)

One sure thing, at 22 months before sailing, OP should have no trouble getting whatever cabin he chooses (I like right side going N, L. side going S. with cabins above and below- no dining rooms or bars) If it was me, I'd start by picking the line- HA is good for Alaska- (we are taking the grandurchins on one in a couple of weeks). If you have any affinities- Over 55, veteran or active duty, State of residence, AAA, AARP, past cruiser on the line, who knows- make sure your TA knows. These specials pup up and then disappear just as fast. We could have gotten a 2 level upgrade on an upcoming transatlantic for the same price if the TA had used my veteran status- that special only lasted 2 hours.

The planning is the fun part.

Jim Ricks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 17, 2011)

*Watch prices diligently*

We booked a cruise @1529 pp, price dropped to 1399, asked & received the new price.  Then there was a senior rate for same deck, smaller veranda @ 1199, so got that instead.

The only downside is we booked thru Costco and each change cost us $25 bucks and a commensurate loss in OBC due to the lower rate.

Another cruise was booked right after pricing came out and we took advantage of a previous cruiser discount + one cabin class upgrade.  The same cabin category is now $579 more pp than we are booked at.  However, I check pricing daily in hopes of snagging a balcony cabin at a cost less than our current ocean-view cabin- the sailing is still far out.


----------



## Conan (Aug 19, 2011)

OP here.  Can you recommend a travel agent who is proactive in finding these purchase price adjustments?  

Also, I'm pretty sure I know the cruise I want (on Holland America) when the 2013 dates come out.  If there's a referral program that will benefit us both, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 19, 2011)

Conan said:


> OP here.  Can you recommend a travel agent who is proactive in finding these purchase price adjustments?
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure I know the cruise I want (on Holland America) when the 2013 dates come out.  If there's a referral program that will benefit us both, feel free to PM me.



Conan, this is our favorite. http://crucon.com/ We haven't found anyone who beats them for discounts and customer service. They also have a loyalty program which does add up over time. Once you put in your affinities- age- location- cruise line award status- veteran status, etc. they keep track and let you know of discounts that pop up. It costs nothing to check into it and they won't fill your inbox with weekly offers unless you want them.

If you DO book through them and they have a certain number of passengers booked, they put a representative-or more- on the cruise with you, sponsor parties, get you upgrades and discounts on future cruises. We had 3 reps on our May Transatlantic. Upgraded dining, bottle of wine in the cabin, pre-paid gratuities and enough OBC to cover our internet and much of the bar-bill.

Jim


----------

